# Heave (aeronautics)



## olivinha

Hola, Amigos.
 
I would like your feedback on the translation of _heave_ in the following context (of FSTDs – Flight Simulator Training Devices):
Have a minimum of 3 degrees of freedom (pitch, roll & heave). 
My attempt:
Tener un mínimo de 3 grados de libertad (cabeceo, alabeo y resbalamiento). 
 
Many thanks in advance.
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Definition motion of an aircraft,relative to the ambient undisturbed air,which has a component of velocity along the normal axis 
Reference Multilingual Aeronautical Dictionary(AGARD,1980) (1) 
TERM _*heave *_
_Reference Multilingual Aeronautical Dictionary(AGARD,1980)_





(1) 
TERM *movimiento vertical* 
_Reference Multilingual Aeronautical Dictionary (AGARD, 1980)_

The acronym *AGARD* states for _*Advisory Group for Aeronautical Research and Development*_ (NATO).
The agency changed its name to NATO's Research & Technology Organization, *RTO*.

Dicho esto, yo conocía los movimientos de los aviones en tres ejes como "roll", "pitch" y "yaw", que se traducen como "balanceo" (mirándolo de frente, inclinar las alas), "cabeceo" (bajar o subir el morro) y "guiñada" (cambiar la orientación del morro en el plano horizontal).

supongo que aquí, el "heave" significa algo así como "desplome" (si es caída), o "salto" si se refiere a una subida o bajada *plana.*

Lo que no veo claro es que valga traducir como "salto o desplome en el plano vertical", que de hecho es lo que me parece que quiere decir.

A ver si aparece algun nativo...


----------



## olivinha

I was also surprised when _heave_ popped up; everywhere else I only had, as you mentioned, pitch roll and yaw.
Resbalamiento I "copied" from a similar document. But it was a translation version from an English original, so it might just be a translator's choice.
Thanks for your help.
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Well, the point is that roll, pitch and yaw refer all to turning about an axis (each of the three), and heave sounds like "empujón", and that's why I think it means "desplome" or "salto".

I hope you have not experienced many, because they are, er "sobering", especially after having a meal. A "bache", where the thing just sinks (while your stomach just soars up, of course) is not the most pleasant experience...


----------



## olivinha

psicutrinius said:


> I hope you have not experienced many, because they are, er "sobering", especially after having a meal. A "bache", where the thing just sinks (while your stomach just soars up, of course) is not the most pleasant experience...


----------



## megane_wang

Yo lo he visto denominado como *"deslizamiento"*

En cierto modo está en la línea de la traducción que mencionas (_Resbalamiento_).


----------



## olivinha

Ah, ok, muchas gracias.
O


----------



## lorelopez

Yo diría "cabeceo, alabeo y guiñada", pero claro, no estoy muy segura, tendría que ver todo el contexto porque generalmente a la guiñada le llaman "yaw", que es el movimiento que realiza el avión en torno a su eje vertical, es que "heave" nunca lo he oido en aviación y "cabeceo, alabeo y guiñada" son los nombres técnicos que siempre van juntos y que se refieren a los movimientos que el avión realiza en torno a sus ejes imaginarios.
Espero haberte ayudado,
Saludos!!


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Lorelopes.
Gracias por tu sugerencia pero no creo que pueda utilizar guiñada pq sería la traducción para yaw, de hecho yaw aparece en otras partes del texto, por eso me sorprendió encontrar pitch, roll and heave. 
Estoy entre *deslizamiento y *_Resbalamiento._
_O_


----------



## saramar

Hola!!
Para estas traducciones técnicas te recomiendo la página de la COmisión Europea Eurodicautom: http://ec.europa.eu/eurodicautom/Controller en este caso para Aeronáutica específicamente, hablan de movimiento vertical, como ya te dijeron antes.

Un saludo
Sara


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Sara.
Great site! Thanks a lot!
O


----------



## Lagartija

psicutrinius said:


> Well, the point is that roll, pitch and yaw refer all to turning about an axis (each of the three), and heave sounds like "empujón", and that's why I think it means "desplome" or "salto".
> 
> I hope you have not experienced many, because they are, er "sobering", especially after having a meal. A "bache", where the thing just sinks (while your stomach just soars up, of course) is not the most pleasant experience...



I think you are on the right track....   When reading a document about Flight Simulators, I came across the following:

Addressing what would constitute  today's Level C or D motion system, we reviewed results of the 1991  RAeS sub-Working Group, motion system review in the development of AC120-63  (helicopter standards) and NSP involvement with the industry experts  addressing Level A & Level B flight simulator motion standards.   The following is a listing of that compilation and which was included  for comment as an attachment to Appendix 3 of AC120-40C (draft).  


 a.*    Excursion *(Min)  (1) *Pitch*           50o  (2) *Roll *            50o  (3)* Yaw*            50°  (4) *Heave*         68 in  (5)* Sway*           90 in  (6) *Surge*          68 in.
 Associated comment:  Usable,  non-simultaneous excursions are the movements about a single specified  reference point.  Usable excursions are those actually used by  the simulator in normal training mode without exceeding any safety limits.   Excursions listed must be measurable about a common reference point.  These are the undistorted displacements that can be achieved by driving  one degree of freedom at a time. 


 b. *   Acceleration *(Min)  (1) *Pitch*     100o/sec2  (2) *Roll*       100o/sec2  (3) *Yaw*      100o/sec2  (4) *Heave* ±0.8g  (5) *Sway* ±0.6g  (6) *Surge* ±0.6g
 Associated comment: Accelerations  of the motion platform are measured about the same platform reference  point about which excursions are measured. 


 c. *   Velocity *(Min)  (1) *Pitch*        20o/sec  (2) *Roll*          20o/sec  (3) *Yaw *        20o/sec  (4) *Heave*      24 in/sec  (5) *Sway*        28 in/sec  (6) *Surge*       28 in/sec  
 Associated comment: Velocities  of the motion platform are measured about the same platform reference  point about which excursions and accelerations are measured. 

As you can see, Heave describes a motion different from pitch, roll and yaw. Heave would be the up/down motion, Sway the side-to-side motion and Surge would be the fore/aft motion when you are talking about the accelerations associated with these motions.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Lagartija.
Thank you for your response. After reading all the other responses and checking out the site Saramar posted here, it seems to me that heave refers to a vertical movement of the plane, right?
O


----------



## Manuito

Hola Olivinha,

I don't know who wrote that in English, but it's incorrect (even if "yaw" is written in other parts of the text). 

The 3 degrees of freedom of an aircraft (or a simulator with 3 movement axis) are PITCH, ROLL and YAW. In Spanish you'd translate it as CABECEO, ALABEO and GUIÑADA. I'm talking, of course, about the Spanish spoken at Spain and I'm completely sure about what I'm saying.

"Deslizamiento" and "Resbalamiento" are incorrect, perhaps you wanted to say "Derrape" and "Resbale", but they are also incorrect as they are only 2 of the 3 situations you can create when you make your aircraft YAW (the other one is a coordinated turn, or "viraje coordinado").

Yaw refers to a movement in the vertical axis of the plane, perpendicular to the wings, and creates a side to side movement of the nose and tail of the aircraft around the center of gravity. It's used, for example, for crosswind landings.

Un saludo!


----------



## olivinha

Manuito said:


> Hola Olivinha,
> 
> I don't know who wrote that in English, but it's incorrect (even if "yaw" is written in other parts of the text).


 
An engineer from the European Union




Manuito said:


> The 3 degrees of freedom of an aircraft (or a simulator with 3 movement axis) are PITCH, ROLL and YAW. In Spanish you'd translate it as CABECEO, ALABEO and GUIÑADA. I'm talking, of course, about the Spanish spoken at Spain and I'm completely sure about what I'm saying.


 
Yeah, ok, elsewhere in the document I did translate _yaw_ as _gui__ñada_. 
And, yes, this document is for Spain.



Manuito said:


> "Deslizamiento" and "Resbalamiento" are incorrect, perhaps you wanted to say "Derrape" and "Resbale", but they are also incorrect as they are only 2 of the 3 situations you can create when you make your aircraft YAW (the other one is a coordinated turn, or "viraje coordinado").
> 
> Yaw refers to a movement in the vertical axis of the plane, perpendicular to the wings, and creates a side to side movement of the nose and tail of the aircraft around the center of gravity. It's used, for example, for crosswind landings.
> 
> Un saludo!


So what you are saying is that there is no such thing as this heave movement in these situations. But I did see in the site mentioned above. 
Thank you so much for your feedback but now I am more confused. 
Un saludo.
O


----------



## psicutrinius

manuito, me parece a mí que el "heave" es equivalente al "sideslip", pero en un plano vertical.

Como dice lagartija, hay otros tres movimientos, que son sobre el plano correspondiente (otra vez, los tres correspondientes a los tres ejes), pero SIN GIRO.

El caso típico, como ya puse antes (en términos "vulgares") es el del bache, debido a una turbulencia, en el que, de golpe, el avión se desploma plano por determinados metros. Ese sería uno (y creo, pero no estoy seguro, que es el "heave"). Los otros, como apunta lagartija, son: "sway" y "surge", pero debo reconocer que aquí me pierdo.

Por otra parte, como los movimientos sobre un plano no me parece que sean controlados, probablemente sean (todos*) *excursions, con lo cual tendríamos (como movimientos posibles):

Excursions: "heave" (en eje de altura), "sway" (lateral) y "surge" (longitudinal)

Movimientos controlados: roll, pitch and yaw


----------



## Manuito

Bueno, vamos por partes porque el tema es complicado y se han mezclado muchos conceptos durante tantos posts.

Retiro lo que dije de que Heave estaba mal escrito, puesto que tras leer todos los posts pensé que ya únicamente se hablaba de aviones, pero aquí hay que hacer una comparación entre avión y simulador.

En principio, si me preguntas por los ejes de libertad de un avión (que también pueden ser planos, sin tratarse de _excursions_), te diré que la respuesta correcta es Cabeceo, Alabeo y Guiñada (Yaw).

Otra cosa distinta son los desvíos que puedan existir en la operación normal, siendo en este caso Heave el hecho de que el avión se desplace a lo largo de su eje vertical (o sea, hacia arriba o abajo).

Olivinha pregunta por un FSTD. Hay que tener en cuenta que, aparte de alabeo y cabeceo (y guiñada si se trata de un FFS, Full Flight Simulator) el sistema de movimiento de un FSTD tiene que contar con la posibilidad de hacer subir y bajar el simulador, por lo que en el caso de un simulador, sí se podría hablar de Heave, como eje de movimiento, sin problemas (pero ojo, no se pueden confundir en este caso los ejes de libertad de un simulador con los de un avión, puesto que mientras que para un avión el Heave es un desvío, para un simulador no lo es).

Heave, en la industria naval (en la que el movimiento de Heave es igual al que se produce en aviones), se traduce como "Arfada".

Yo, personalmente, si lo vas a traducir para hablar de un FSTD, pondría "Ascenso" o "Alzada", pero creo que "Resbalamiento" o "Deslizamiento" son totalmente incorrectos.

Heave sería que un avión suba o baje de repente (o que un simulador lo haga de forma controlada para dar una sensación determinada en su interior). Deslizamiento sería que el avión se desplazase en el PLANO horizontal (el decir, que el viento le empujase hacia un lado), mientras que Resbale sería aquello que hay que hacer, en EJE vertical, para que el viento no te empuje (un ángulo de derrota diferente al rumbo).


----------



## olivinha

Gracias Manuito. ¡Guau! Está claro que sabes de lo que hablas. 
 
Pero todavía creo que “ascenso” o “alzada” no son las mejores elecciones dado que, si no te entendí mal, el “heave” puede referirse tanto a un ascenso como a un descenso. Por eso creo que me inclinaré por dejarlo como movimiento vertical. 
 
Muchas gracias… y bienvenido a los foros.

O


----------



## Manuito

"Movimiento vertical" también es muy buena opción para escribir.

Lo de "ascenso" te lo decía por si querías utilizar una única palabra (efectivamente el simulador asciende y desciende, aunque la posición de reposo suele estar en todos los casos en la posición más baja).

Un saludo!!


----------

